# How to secure...



## Rookie123 (Oct 27, 2015)

My wife is wanting me to duplicate this table: http://www.westelm.com/products/944...^9446220-adType^PLA-device^c-adid^47300729873

There are multiple pictures that you can see here....how would I join the top to the sides / legs where the 45 degree angles meet? I don't see any brackets in the pictures....

Thanks!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Click on Details and Dimensions, then link to assembly instructions.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

FrankC said:


> Click on Details and Dimensions, then link to assembly instructions.


But this is a woodworking forum, you can't be teaching people how to use the internet! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rookie123 (Oct 27, 2015)

shoot summ said:


> But this is a woodworking forum, you can't be teaching people how to use the internet! :laughing::laughing:


 Thanks! I told you I was a rookie!


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

FrankC said:


> Click on Details and Dimensions, then link to assembly instructions.


That is too funny:thumbsup:
:laughing:


----------



## Daddy Warcrimes (Jul 20, 2015)

If you want to get crazy, there are full blind dovetail joints.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

If you read the assembly instructions you will see that it bolts together.


http://www.westelm.com/pdf/assembly-instructions/english/emmerson_console.html


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't get any of the links to work. Can someone post a picture?


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I can't get any of the links to work. Can someone post a picture?


Look at the other thread he started on the same topic, I posted a pic there...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

shoot summ said:


> Look at the other thread he started on the same topic, I posted a pic there...


I didn't like the way they made a frame under the top with wood going in perpendicular direction to the top. I think it's asking for wood movement to split the top.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Splines, dowels, floating tennons, etc. Just about any method that strengthens the end grain to end grain joint.

George


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

I made a coffee table out of a single 8/4 maple board. I pre-loaded the mitres with glue, made sure that the joints were tight, glued it, let it set up, then cut in splines, and glued them in too. So far, no issues! If I was building something that was going to get beat on, I would either router underneath for a piece of angle iron to be inset and fastened in place, or I would drill through from the side, add 1/4" dia. lag bolts, counter sink, and plug over them(and glue of course)

Simon

Simon


----------

